# Why do troons and TERFs fight over women's sportsball?



## Trapitalism (Jul 18, 2021)

Legit, is there anyone who actually cares about women's sports, besides troons and terfs? Sportsball with men is boring enough as it is, wimmins' sportsball is just a snorefest. Allowing troons won't change that fact. 

The only women's sports that anyone even cares about is Lingerie Football, and that can be more accurately described as softcore porn than an actual sporting league. Lingerie Football players are picked based on their attractiveness.

I hardly see how allowing troons into wahmen's sports helps them considering the majority of them don't even watch sport, let alone play it. Besides, most of the cis women who play sports look like troons anyway so as long as they get a dyke haircut and get on antiandrogens, a troon can just claim to be biologically female and nobody would think twice about it.

The only good thing about women's sports is that it pisses off muslims. The butthurt from them is way more entertaining than the actual game itself.


----------



## Jabroni (Jul 18, 2021)

It’s just a power trip on the troons side, they want to metaphorically rape womens sport to put themselves on the map. Womens sport is generally unnoticed but the fact that trannies are destroying women in it is a massive talking point.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 18, 2021)

Who tf cares. It's not like people actually care about or watch that shit anyways. (But I'm firmly of the opinion that biological men should not be allowed to play women's sportsball.)

Maybe trannys should start their own sports leagues if they're so brave and strong. Bet they won't, though.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Jul 18, 2021)

I'd feel bad for a young girl involved in a physical sport (at the grade school or high school level) where she could be seriously injured by some raging troon, but adult amateur/professional women's sports, no sympathy or fucks at all will be given by me.  Women have been aggressively "invading" or have been attempting to infiltrate men's spaces/sports for decades in the name of "equality"... let them have a taste... likely a painful one...of their own medicine.

Edit: I'd actually pay to watch a women's league that also fielded an all troon team... say the WNBA... or have an all troon squad go up against the USA womens soccer/football team that has that abrasive pink haired twat who is always squawking about sports inequality. Watching the ladies get their cunts handed to them would give me quite a few laffs.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2021)

Trapitalism said:


> Legit, is there anyone who actually cares about women's sports, besides troons and terfs?


Women's MMA is based because their extra flexibility means you can get massive upsets on the ground well past the point you think the fight is over and it adds a completely new dynamic. 

Every other female sport is just a less capable version of male sports though.


----------



## Fareal (Jul 18, 2021)

It matters in the US because so many college scholarships - even for girls - are tied to high school sports performance. Call this the back side of Title IX.

You can compete fairly with any boy or troon on the academic front no problem, but the girls’ sports scholarships are now being gatekept by mediocre boys who “identify” as trans to compete but don’t even bother with the titty skittles. That’s not fair competition.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2021)

Fareal said:


> It matters in the US because so many college scholarships - even for girls - are tied to high school sports performance. Call this the back side of Title IX.


That's stupid athletes don't need educations.


----------



## captkrisma (Jul 18, 2021)

Fareal said:


> It matters in the US because so many college scholarships - even for girls - are tied to high school sports performance. Call this the back side of Title IX.
> 
> You can compete fairly with any boy or troon on the academic front no problem, but the girls’ sports scholarships are now being gatekept by mediocre boys who “identify” as trans to compete but don’t even bother with the titty skittles. That’s not fair competition.


This.  Imagine being one of the best girls' track athletes in the state.  Colleges are looking, you just have to win a few more races and you're D1 baby. 

In steps this dude who is now calling himself April Skies or some bullshit that makes her sound like a goddamn porn actress (for real, troons choose the fucking worst names).  He beats you.  By a large margin.  At every goddamn meet.

Now the colleges aren't sending scouts out for you, they're sending them out for him.  OFC he's going to win because he's built different from you, but now he's taking YOUR scholarship money when he couldn't come close if he competed in the men's side.  Plus colleges are more apt to give him money because then they can tout that they are "so progressive" and "care about equality" when this is clearly a guy who couldn't cut it against other guys.

Instead of a D1 school picking you up, you have to settle for a D2 or D3.  The budget for training isn't nearly as large as the D1 schools, and you settle in to your new life as "the one business school girl who runs kinda fast".


----------



## The Grognard (Jul 18, 2021)

This whole thing will make the women's side in Olympics a farce because it's essentially turning into a competition where you are either using trannies in every sport where the extra power is needed or you will not win a single medal in them. Any complaints on this from anyone involved will be ignored because it's not politically appropriate to do so. It will most likely turn into a major point of contention and friction amongst those who are not receptive of this political trend.


----------



## 🌐🌐🌐 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Women's MMA is based because their extra flexibility means you can get massive upsets on the ground well past the point you think the fight is over and it adds a completely new dynamic.
> 
> Every other female sport is just a less capable version of male sports though.


Wouldn't the same flexibility apply to gymnastics?


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2021)

🌐🌐🌐 said:


> Wouldn't the same flexibility apply to gymnastics?


Probably but who cares, if nobody watches something outside the olympics it's a shit sport.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 18, 2021)

Imagine hating women so much that you're willing to mutilate and shame yourself in front of the whole world just for a flex.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 18, 2021)

Jabroni said:


> It’s just a power trip on the troons side, they want to metaphorically rape womens sport to put themselves on the map. Womens sport is generally unnoticed but the fact that trannies are destroying women in it is a massive talking point.


That and a lot of trans people need to be validated constantly or be thrown into mental anguish. By saying "you have to compete with the men" it implies they aren't real women which devastates them.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Probably but who cares, if nobody watches something outside the olympics it's a shit sport.


Fuck you, I'll have you know slap contests are the pique of sports entertainment! 

As for actual troons in sports ball, shit, I don't care personally if some mediocre cocksucker wants to cheat their way to a medal, but if my daughter gets into it the troon handling parents better watch their lunatic sons as closely as they  have to watch their daughters underwear drawer.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2021)

The Grognard said:


> This whole thing will make the women's side in Olympics a farce


The women's side is already a farce the olympics are supposed to be the best athletes in the world competing and the best athletes in the world are all men, if we cared about watching the best* athletes we'd go watch the special olympics.


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't give a shit about any sport that I'm not participating in myself. I'll come kick a ball around or lace up skates for some pond hockey but miss me with sitting on the couch watching other men get exercise.

As for troons I'd hate for them to feel validated, but I also suspect having women's sports completely overtaken by men is going to turn more women against trannies than anything else, so I say YASSS GO GURL in the most accelerationist of ways.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jul 18, 2021)

captkrisma said:


> Instead of a D1 school picking you up, you have to settle for a D2 or D3.  The budget for training isn't nearly as large as the D1 schools, and you settle in to your new life as "the one business school girl who runs kinda fast". A housewife


NGL kinda based.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jul 18, 2021)

Fareal said:


> You can compete fairly with any boy or troon on the academic front no problem,


Oh is that why wammen need all the Affirmative Action bennies and Diversity Quotas


----------



## White Devil (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't want to live in a world where troons are playing women's volleyball.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm against because well none of these troons has transed for a significant amount of time that their biology would be considered vaguely female, some dont even take hrt and when your talking about muscle lifting theres a troon that has the musclesketal structure of man only difference make up longer hair and femimine name.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 18, 2021)

It's the ultimate validation. Not only are you a woman, but you're _so much _of a woman that you beat several actual women in a competition that has _"...and is a woman"_ as part of its official rules.

In other words, it's a big thing because it's one of the very few ways in which trans-women will ever be able to compete against biological women and win.


----------



## trent (Jul 18, 2021)

It completely trivialises women's sports is the problem. Now, some people might say women's sport is fairly shit anyway but I still feel bad for the women dedicating their lives to train to the pinnacle of their discipline only for some mediocre dude to come in and absolutely destroy them because of basic biology. 

The fact that any of them that publicly state that they have an issue with it are immediately cancelled is also fucking mind-blowing. It like society is suffering from some sort of mass delusion.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jul 18, 2021)

Fareal said:


> It matters in the US because so many college scholarships - even for girls - are tied to high school sports performance. Call this the back side of Title IX.
> 
> You can compete fairly with any boy or troon on the academic front no problem, but the girls’ sports scholarships are now being gatekept by mediocre boys who “identify” as trans to compete but don’t even bother with the titty skittles. That’s not fair competition.


Wait, so in America, you need to be athletic to get a scholarship, even if you don't intend to play sport as a career? I guess Tyrone has to get a scholarship somehow.


----------



## Naturally (Jul 18, 2021)

Women's sports in the West right now is deluded enough even without trannies. See: Meghan Rapinoe screaming that the US Women's Soccer Team isn't paid the same as the men and how unfair that is, or the various blowups over the years when someone says that it's insulting to call some woman "the best female tennis player" because you should just say she's the best tennis player, period, despite all available evidence, and so on.

The entire existence of women's sports is due to gap between average male and female performance, which is the very thing outspoken female athletes pretend doesn't exist. Well, that and "dad really wanted a boy but he got daughters, so it's this or nothing".


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 18, 2021)

This thread rn.


----------



## janekop (Jul 18, 2021)

because sports are meant to be fun. forget about the whole industry built up around sports, think about the joy of physical movement and friendly competition. it's not fun when males who have an advantage play in women's only teams.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Jul 18, 2021)

I'll be honest with you, I'm all for trans women competing because I'm a misogynist and like the idea of women suffering.


----------



## Plank (Jul 18, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> That and a lot of trans people need to be validated constantly or be thrown into mental anguish. By saying "you have to compete with the men" it implies they aren't real women which devastates them.


And by 'validated constantly' it doesn't mean often, it means literally 100 percent of the time. They demand society bend the knee 100 percent with no exceptions to their mental illness and delusions.

And even worse is the fact that if you are some 200+ pound freak in a cheap wig with a five o'clock shadow  and you see 110 pound real females there is rage and hatred of what you will never be. Trannies don't just want to invade real biological female spaces, they want to erase biological females from those spaces. Real biological females are like kryptonite to trannies.


----------



## Wargarbl (Jul 18, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> It's the ultimate validation. Not only are you a woman, but you're _so much _of a woman that you beat several actual women in a competition that has _"...and is a woman"_ as part of its official rules.
> 
> In other words, it's a big thing because it's one of the very few ways in which trans-women will ever be able to compete against biological women and win.



Unironically the autogynephile wet dream.



Trapitalism said:


> Wait, so in America, you need to be athletic to get a scholarship, even if you don't intend to play sport as a career? I guess Tyrone has to get a scholarship somehow.



No, but if you're a middling student and middling male athlete, it's a cheat code for free college money, as long as you have no dignity.



Warkrieg Battlebournion said:


> Imagine hating women so much that you're willing to mutilate and shame yourself in front of the whole world just for a flex.



Paging "Dr" "Rachel" McKinnon. Quite possibly the biggest woman-hating autogyno on the planet.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2021)

janekop said:


> because sports are meant to be fun


That's loser talk sports are about physical excellence and competition at the highest levels or at least fatly getting drunk and mad at other fat drunk people and stabbing them with a beer glass for liking the team that you don't like.


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm not against troons competing versus women, because it's what these women have been asking for.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 18, 2021)

Letting troons into women's professional athletic competitions is a good.  It will become less popular because normal people are grossed out by troons even if they won't admit it. Anything that will alienate and demoralize the typical normalfag consoomer sports cattle is good. Every televised sport should become so repulsive that nobody will watch it. Every sports network should go bankrupt. If you want to watch sports, go to a local game of people in your community playing it, or better yet, join a casual local sports team. Don't watch roided up mercenary mutts from around the world get paid millions of dollars to throw a ball around. Instead, play baseball with your neighbors. Play soccer with your kid's friend's parents.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jul 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> That's stupid athletes don't need educations.


That's not really true. Athletes don't excel at academics when offered an education, yes, but college is less about academics than it is about networking and getting the social credentials to one day succeed in a career. Socially, athletes tend to do very well - better than non-athletes, certainly - so having athletes in college is a perfectly reasonable course of action.

If anything, given both the way colleges are now (over-priced, under-academic, increasingly policed by fanatics), and how cucked our corporate culture is (fitting in with HR is becoming far more important than being able to "do your job"), I'd say it's more stupid to give nerds an education these days than it is for athletes.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 18, 2021)

imagine seeing a dude do women's MMA and not immediately know that it's just some cowardly incel who figured out a way to get paid to beat up women


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jul 18, 2021)

It's pretty easy. Men are superior to women in sports. That's why women's sports were created. It is a good thing for men and women to be motivated to do, and being able to make a career out of that. It makes society as a whole healthier. Now, only few care about women's sport as a televised event, but the female athletes of any level, and their families and friends sure as hell do. And they are right to do so.
Now, in comes the MtF troon. Having gone through puberty as a male, having the muscles of a male and having the height of a male gives them extremely unfair advantages. A middling male athlete that troons out can beat the top female athletes, stripping them of glory and income, not to speak about the humiliation to train that hard only to be beaten by a freak or even worse, an opportunist.

This development will possibly lead to something really shitty, and that is the combination of women's and men's sports. Which in practice means the end of professional women's sports. This would be a huge blow for women, and it would have been completely unecessary.
It was absolutely fine to split the sports between genders, so both can compete against each other for self-improvement, recognition of excellence and healthy living.
The last wave of feminism might damage women far more than any evil patriarch could have done.

And I will be sad to see women's sport fail, either through forced acceptance of males or through fusion with men's sports.
It will never be an option for my daughters to become a successful athlete, and it is not because of the female athletes that came before, but the women in social studies, journalism and politics.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 18, 2021)

Divine right to rule said:


> Now, only few care about women's sport as a televised event, but the female athletes of any level, and their families and friends sure as hell do. And they are right to do so.


Professional sports are funded by their ability to entertain the masses, if you can't entertain anybody but your parents and their friends you're basically no better than a little league player and as the world's greatest male feminist I feel that we as a society should try to avoid treating grown assed women like they're eight year olds.


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 18, 2021)

Trapitalism said:


> Wait, so in America, you need to be athletic to get a scholarship, even if you don't intend to play sport as a career? I guess Tyrone has to get a scholarship somehow.


College sports are just as big of a business as professional sports. The school doesn't give a shit what you do after you graduate, they make their bank in the 4 years you're "a student" (and thus ineligible to be paid).


----------



## Fareal (Jul 19, 2021)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Oh is that why wammen need all the Affirmative Action bennies and Diversity Quotas


I wouldn't know how it is in the US. All the scholarships etc I won were in open competition and blind marked, but if the aim of your scholarship is to inflate your institution's grades, you want to screen for those people who perform best in that particular exam environment. No one is at a disadvantage in that environment as long as they can hold a pencil, because it is a test of skill and knowledge which can both always be improved as opposed to a contest of size and strength, in which the inherent difference between biological sexes is almost impossible to overcome expect for extreme outliers. 

No amount of preparation, training, will to win or any of the rest of that shit is going to let a 5'5 110 pound girl compete fairly in college wrestling against some 6'5 220 pound dude now going by the name of Celeste with a dash of lipstick above his five o'clock shadow. The natal girls are being required to compete on a "level playing field" that they can't possibly level. They are then being told - all the way up to professional and indeed Olympic competition - that it is an act of bigotry and hatred to point out that this is, bluntly, unfair. 

Any AHL journeyman in a dress would look like Connor McDavid in the NWHL because he would have a size, speed and strength advantage that the female players could not meaningfully overcome regardless of skill level. The reason this doesn't happen is basic economics: the AHL pays pretty nicely and the NWHL pays like absolute shit. If for some reason, those positions would be reversed, the NWHL would be a troon league practically overnight. It does not make sense as a low skill male to compete against high skill males and get your ass handed to you 100% of the time if you can compete against high skill females and wipe out any skill deficit with a size and strength advantage. Size and strength will never not be an advantage in contact sports and indeed in many athletics disciplines too.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 19, 2021)

Trapitalism said:


> Legit, is there anyone who actually cares about women's sports, besides troons and terfs?


I do.
I like women's MMA (and other martial arts), gymnastics, crossfit, those ninja warrior competitions and a few more.
I don't just like the organized competitive aspect of women's athletics, I just love fit girls, I train with them a lot, they're great.

We're finally in an era where women (the ones who don't feel like being deathfats) are finally realizing that doing sports and eating healthy will make you look and feel  better than make up and surgery.
Fit girls are "in".
I feel like troons overtaking women's sports will damage this progress we're making.
Less girls will be motivated to do sports because of troons.

Those are some of the reasons why I care.


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm just waiting for the "they weren't actually women" scandal like Spain's Special Olympics "they weren't actually tards" scandal.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jul 19, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> I just love fit girls, I train with them a lot, they're great.


Cara Dune FTW


----------



## The Grognard (Jul 19, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> I'm just waiting for the "they weren't actually women" scandal like Spain's Special Olympics "they weren't actually tards" scandal.


You just have to look at how East Germany pumped their women athletes full of various hormones and testosterone while faking their medical records to say "it's normal for these ladies". They of course won a lot of medals but also faced serious medical consequences during and after their careers.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 18, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> I'm just waiting for the "they weren't actually women" scandal like Spain's Special Olympics "they weren't actually tards" scandal.


I would honestly be interested to see that unfold, but I don't see how it could.

Trans-identity is 100% based on self-identification. *Becoming trans solely to beat up women is still becoming trans. *


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Sep 20, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'm against because well none of these troons has transed for a significant amount of time that their biology would be considered vaguely female, some dont even take hrt and when your talking about muscle lifting theres a troon that has the musclesketal structure of man only difference make up longer hair and femimine name.


There's literally nothing on heaven or earth which will make a man a woman, or anything like one. No about of titty Skittles, castration, male up, or coddling of their fetish and mental illness will EVER alter the fact they're men.

They will NEVER be women. Troons are just butchered parodies of their birth sex, with a large side of mental illness that's cosseted and indulged by some sectors of the medical system for profit.


----------



## LigmaTwatz (Sep 30, 2021)

Because it’s in men’s nature to dominate and control what women do. Always. Women are now forced to give up their civil rights for privacy to make these creepy men feel validated.


----------



## LigmaTwatz (Sep 30, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> imagine seeing a dude do women's MMA and not immediately know that it's just some cowardly incel who figured out a way to get paid to beat up women


Baby, it’s already happened. Blair’s white made a video on it. I can’t watch!


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 2, 2021)

Troons want to be number one in everything because the megacorps tell them they should be allowed to be without any effort because "TRAAANS RIGHTS".  There's no way in hell they don't realize they have certain advantages over women that make it a ridiculously unfair fight because if they were truly ignorant to this they wouldn't focus on exercising the parts of the body that men build muscle in better than women as much as they do. Ever notice how pretty much all the trannies in women's sports are built like a fucking roided up man  athlete? Yeah there's no way that's not being done intentionally by the trannies.


----------

